# New - stain blocking primer - sherwin



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay I got another supposedly new and improved product from sherwin. 

According to them it is the equivalent to kilz, a competitive stain blocker. Anyone got feedback on this?


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

I use this all the time now, oil version. Really like it, sands to dust, easy to spray.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Nope. I woulda been more impressed if they compared it to Bin, rather than Kilz, but that's me.

Can you provide some feedback in regards to tannin blocking?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Latex? I know I am old school, but I still haven't found any waterbased "stain sealer" that works well enough on everything to be sold as a stain blocking primer. Nicotine, coffee, stamp ink (very common in homes with small children) some adhesives just to name a few. Count me as a skeptic, especially because I sell the P&L version of this and I don't think it lives up to the hype.

But i'm sure the company employees at SW sure think it's great!


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Not a fan. It's a price-point product like Kilz and it shows. Just like latex Kilz, I wouldn't use this on exteriors regardless of what the can says.

And it's not new.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I too don't go for latex based stain blocking primers. I will stick to using their oil based Problock primer.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

Pro block oil based or quick dry interior exterior primer are what we use from sw


----------



## olepainter (Dec 31, 2013)

Has to be an oilbased product to be a stain blocker


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Haven't seen anything about this particular product but my local SW had a demonstration on the white synthetic shellac primer. Seemed to do pretty well on a charred 2x4.


----------

